# SAWSTOP VIDEO



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I know you all heard about the sawstop and its amazing ability to save your finger and your wifes sanity but check out the video if you haven't already seen it… pretty cool..


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post, Mark. I am not sure I would have the "intestinal fortitude" that he does in the braking system. It works but I just don't think that I could consciously put my finger into the blade.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

llol…me either..even if i designed it or not i wont trust a machine to stop EVERY time a finger goes in there


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

When I get this wheelchair pryed out of my keester, I'll try to comment…....


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

i'm not impressed. to put you finger next to a saw blade running and creep up on it very slowly is not dangerous. he creeps up on it really slow. that's alot different than when you fingers fly into the blade during a kickback in a nano second. if it really works like he says, he would just stick hand into the blade at high speed and count the fingers when the stop kicks in.

come on, it just looks scary but think about it. what if he came into the blade from the back side? the way he was holding his finger to the blade, the second he barely touched the blade (by creeping up on it) the blade pulled back (away from his finger) and down. yes, the sensor stops the blade but he never put his finger into the blade.

russv


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Scary


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

For the money that he is making from this, I might put the *tip* of my own finger in the blade AGAIN. After all, I did it for nothing and I'm still here to tell about it. But then I do still have all ten digits and they all still work.

What I have not seen though is any SawStop advertisement that shows what happens when a piece of "not so dry wood" comes in contact with the blade. If that happens, am I then out the cost of repair for the SawStop?

I don't know. Does the SawStop do its thing whenever it makes contact with anything that is conductive?


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Dusty-I think the brake costs about $50 + most likely your blade. Some one once explained that you can touch the wood to the blade with the saw off and an indicator will light if the wood is too wet, I believe that they have a switch that allows you to override the sensor if you must cut a wet piece of wood. of course you got to remember to flip it back before you offer the blade your finger!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

hey russv as pathetic as it may be to you think this: blade vanish when your fingers hit or blade keep riding your fingers?


----------



## steveosshop (Jun 21, 2008)

I think the saw stop is a cool idea and a good safety item, but I would hope that it does not let people forget about shop safety first and foremost around power tools. Those who have one might start to develop bad habits and if you then get you finger in the way of another big tool like a router table or joiner or something…yikes….but overall its a pretty cool idea


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

dusty, the cartridges are about $70 each, plus whatever you paid for the blade-it definitely wrecks the blade. Moist wood WILL set it off. There is a switched override, that cuts back on at restart if you forget. At 30,000 hand injuries a year, averaging $30K in medical bills and lost wages per injury, I'd get the SawStop if I could afford it.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

no medical bills here…thats part of our pride in canada


----------

